

Why I read The Economist, and why you should, too - eykanal
http://shadyacres.tumblr.com/post/25976708870/why-i-read-the-economist-and-why-you-should-too

======
dimitar
I don't understand why the Economist gets so much credibility. I've never
actually seen a worthwhile policy analysis from them - their content is
regurgitated ideology, but they try really hard to appear intelligent and
balanced.

When something is wrong they always recommend 'reforms' and they avoid
specifying what they are but its implied its privatization, low taxes, trade
liberalization, deregulation. No matter the circumstances.

Anyone can do that. The only mildly interesting things are the trivia.

~~~
sampsonjs
It's a matter of tone. Write in a dry voice, sound as disspassionate as
possible, try to sound academic, and middlebrow readers will assume you must
be a fount of un-biased, rational analysis.

~~~
sampsonjs
See also: the New Yorker.

------
chrismealy
No you shouldn't! It's terrible! You will come to understand this when they
write about something you actually know about. What the Economist is good at
is a tone of wry authority.

~~~
supercanuck
I've actually have read articles about something I actually know about, and my
immediate reaction usually is, "I'm not the intended audience." I usually find
The Economist's article to be much more cursory, but frankly, I appreciate its
brevity in areas I am not well versed.

I've come to respect The Economist more in those situations.

------
verbophobe
Interesting read, but I couldn't help thinking of this onion piece throughout:

[http://www.theonion.com/articles/according-to-the-
economist-...](http://www.theonion.com/articles/according-to-the-economist-
nasa-is-an-industrial-s,11532/)

